# Watch Out for JJ at Marty's



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I know that there are a few new folks coming to Marty's this year. Here is a "heads-up" for you. You have read the posts. You may think you know what to expect. You may think that it is safe to run your train while JJ is sleeping (he does that a lot.) But be advised -- he can derail a train just by thinking about it -- even in his sleep. Here are some examples of his past work:




























You have been warned!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He's usually in the shed working on his engines.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think JJ might be getting a bad rap. When I'm running I watch out for Stan.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ likes to blame Stan, and Stan blames JJ. You would think they were brother and sister. 

Chris


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its about 50/50 Here is a picture of Stan running. Gives a whole new meaning to siding.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It wasn't my fault. Honest..... It wasn't my fault.

I know nothing..... Nothing.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys better be nice to me when I am there or else.









I get Cranky when I am too hot, or when I an thirsty, or when I am hungry, Ect. Get the picture









Need I say more










JJ 

PS. I am bringing my own Throne ERRRR I mean chair


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan / Marty / JJ 

Serious question [even though it may not look like it]. 

How do you get your battery/RC trains going that fast? I could understand it if the train was behind a steamer being run by Jeff Redeker [209 MPH with a GS4]. Is somebody throwing obstructions on the track [like squirrels]? I cannot get my USAT stuff over about 45 in/sec which is around 75MPH for 1:29. That is a walking pace for a person.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

75MPH is pretty fast for a train.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I once tried a 24 volt battery and they ran faster, but 18 is about right for me. 14 is alittle draging for me.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 23 Aug 2012 08:15 AM 
Stan / Marty / JJ 

Serious question [even though it may not look like it]. 

How do you get your battery/RC trains going that fast? I could understand it if the train was behind a steamer being run by Jeff Redeker [209 MPH with a GS4]. Is somebody throwing obstructions on the track [like squirrels]? I cannot get my USAT stuff over about 45 in/sec which is around 75MPH for 1:29. That is a walking pace for a person. 



Jim.... The derailed F unit train was powered by 24 volts on and pulling a very long, very heavy train running at a pretty good clip. The lead locomotive derailed and everything piled up behind it just by the sheer weight of all the cars. I tried my best to get to the spot of the "situation" before anyone found out about it, but old "Hawkeye" Rex just couldn't let the front page story go by.... Hence all the hoopla....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Torby 

When I lived in Flagstaff AZ between 1972 and 1976 the speed limits on the ATSF main line EB towards Winslow were 79 MPH for freights and 89 MPH for passenger trains. 

Typically we run passenger trains on the IE&W Ry at around 65 and freights between 50-60, NG guys poke along around 25-30 MPH.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

"NG guys poke along around 25-30 MPH."

Only if I have a tail wind!

Of course I'm using batteries, not vaporized water.

Chuck


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just heard from JJ himself that the knob off his throttle has gone missing. A ransom note made out of some very nice decals was left at the scene saying it would be returned on the 25th of September. 

Hmm.....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 Aug 2012 04:24 PM 
Posted By Dr Rivet on 23 Aug 2012 08:15 AM 
Stan / Marty / JJ 

Serious question [even though it may not look like it]. 

How do you get your battery/RC trains going that fast? I could understand it if the train was behind a steamer being run by Jeff Redeker [209 MPH with a GS4]. Is somebody throwing obstructions on the track [like squirrels]? I cannot get my USAT stuff over about 45 in/sec which is around 75MPH for 1:29. That is a walking pace for a person. 





Jim.... The derailed F unit train was powered by 24 volts on and pulling a very long, very heavy train running at a pretty good clip. The lead locomotive derailed and everything piled up behind it just by the sheer weight of all the cars. I tried my best to get to the spot of the "situation" before anyone found out about it, but old "Hawkeye" Rex just couldn't let the front


page story go by.... Hence all the hoopla....











* I will have to agree with Stan this time. He was pulling my 15 USA Santafe cars. It was going down a small incline and around a curve at the same time. The weight of the cars just pushed the engines off.*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Note to Self: There are some posters here who are in deep do do









" Tomorrow I brew......Today I bake......Then the tracks away I'll take"










JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well - according to Rex's remarks it would seem that by the conditions stated for car weight and loco mass, and a down grade in combination with a curve, that the result was clearly a BIG case of .... TOO Much Speed for the conditions at the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

nuph said....... more practice needed in a few days at Marty's, try again!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You all need to be very careful. One thing I have learned over the years is, JJ is creative. 
And he will remember.. And when he gets that look on his face, watch out. 
He may even come a couple days early to set,,,,,booby traps..land mines,,,,,,, engine to engine cruse missiles,,,,,and what ever his little mind can come up with.


----------

